# Mini Rex and Mini lop need a home - SUCCESS



## aurora369 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi,

These two buns need a home. They are currently staying out in a shed at an acquaintances house, but I feel so badly for them, because they came from an inside familly home and aren't used to being all on their own.

The mini rex is a buck, and the mini lop (I think she's a mini lop...) is a girl. I've been informed that they are both fixed. 

They are located just outside Vancouver, BC, Canada. If anyone nows someone that might be able to provide a home for these guys, or if you have any questions, send me a PM.

Heres some pictures of them:



























--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Feb 12, 2006)

Are these pics of them in their shed cages? That breaks my heart. :bawl

Are they a bonded pair or in separate cages? 

Any idea how old they are? What's their story? 

Hopefullybetween me and the SARS BC people, we can find them a better situation. Have you been in touch with SARS? 



SAS :cry2and Pipp :cry2


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes that's them in the shed cages... It breaks my heart too, that's why I'm trying to find them new homes. I wish I had the room to foster them at my house, but I just don't have the room or resources.

I haven't been in touch with SARS, who are they? Do they have a website? I'm gonna post on Craigslist in the pets section, and maybe in the buy and sell. Hopefully they can find good homes.

I don't even know what they're names are. *sniff sniff*

The mini rex is such a sweet heart, comes right to the front of the cage whenever some one walks in, and the lop has some real social issues that need dealing with badly.

They are not bonded, but have been living next to each other for a while now, and came from the same home, so I don't think it will be hard for some one with experience to bond them.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Feb 12, 2006)

Why aren't they in the house any more? Is the mini-Lop a biter or just shy? (Not that it matters). 

Post the pics on the SARSBC site's forum (Small Animal Rescue Soc. of BC), pretty sure Lisa or somebody there will take them in.

http://www.smallanimalrescue.org/

and here's their forum: 

http://sarsbc.proboards32.com/

Maybe I caneither take the Lop or take in another bun from SARS to free up space. If they're not bonded, shouldn't matter if they're separated? 

What's their story? 

SAS:rollseyes:and PIPP :brownbunny


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know the whole story, but they where living with a family, and then for some reason, I don't know what it is, they decided they could not look after the buns any more. So my friend said she would take them in and find them a new home.

Well, it's been more than 6 months, and they are still out in the shed. The girl who is supposed to be finding them a home ended up moving up North, but her rabbits are staying down here till her familly finds a home. They are all out in the shed, but her rabbits have always been out there, these guys haven't.

I will look into posting on the SARS sight tomorrow.

Thanks for you help. 

The lop definitly needs to go somewhere with bunny experience, she's got some big cage aggression issues, although her cage is pretty small right now.

--Dawn


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 12, 2006)

Aw the minirex looks like a smaller lighter version of my Moo Shoo (He's a tortoiseshell Rex that I recently adopted from a local animal shelter). Those look like some pretty horrible cages.  I hope they find good homes, thanks for looking out for them! This makes me so sad, but at the same time it makes me appreciative of my bunny, and that I adopted.


----------



## 2bunmom (Feb 12, 2006)

My gosh!!!! Those cages are small and they do not have any toys. The poor things. I hope you can find a better place for them to be. Thanks for taking the effort to find them a better living situation. Beckie


----------



## Rabbit Hutch (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi, 

This is Lisa from SARS (Small Animal Rescue Society) here in Vancouver....can you please call me on the number listed on our site (www.smallanimalrescue.org) and we will work to get them out....

That is no life for anything....

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## doodle (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm so glad you're going to get them out of there. I hope they will soon be able to go to loving forever homes and be pampered pets.


----------



## nose_twitch (Feb 14, 2006)

They don't even have wood in their cages to rest on....their poor feet.....argggghhh.


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2006)

Hopefully they can get them out soon. Pipp's been wanting another foster bunny anyway.


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 14, 2006)

Well I talked to Lisa at SARS (Small Animal Rescue) and we're gonna try to get them into foster care ASAP. Hopefully within the next couple days. I'm just waiting for permission from the current owner to take them.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Feb 14, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Hopefully they can get them out soon. Pipp's been wanting another foster bunny anyway.


 Actually? :no:

Pipp wants to be an only bun. We have jealousy and territorial issues, and besides, the current foster bunny beat her up when she tried to throw him out of the house. 

However, her hoomin' slave, SAS, does have some room.  And the poor foster bun could use a friend. We hope. (He's only got half a nose from trying to make friends with the wrong girl bunny before, we're hoping it hasn't discouraged him from trying again). 

SAS :whistlingand PIPP:whatever (who wants no part of this conversation)


----------



## Pipp (Feb 15, 2006)

Update: 

SAS (withoutPIPP's blessings, we suspect) is going to either take in a newlittle ND Dwarf from Lisa to free up her cage space, orone or both of the two buns above, should know on Friday. 

The current foster bun, Radar,is going to have to share. PIPP says'no way is another bun coming into HER room.'

SAS sans PIPP :bunnybutt:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 15, 2006)

ohhh seeing them like that is very sad,wouldnt them sitting on wire all the time hurt their feet?that just seems cruel to me,even if they could just put in something soft for them to sit on,grrrrrr,and they have to just sit in that small cage with nothing agh...



i would take them myself if i was closer,but they really do deserve a better way of life.they will feel so much better when they are out of there and with someone that actually cares about their well being.



cheryl...


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 15, 2006)

I am so happy those babies have a chance at a happy ending. Can't wait to hear about your new family member, SAS!


----------



## Lissa (Feb 16, 2006)

I just hate seeing rabbits on wire bottom cages. That must hurt.  I hope they find a home soon.


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, I am so pleased that it seems like something positive is happening for these two beauties . Well done!

Jan


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, I've now sent off two e-mails to the current owner, and I haven't gotten an answer yet. I've offered to buy them off him.

Hopefully I'll get an answer soon, otherwise I'll be dropping by to see him in person on Saturday on my way back to Vancouver from Chilliwack. Hopefully all will go smoothly.

--Dawn


----------



## Pipp (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll keep in touch with Lisa. (Oops, forgot to call her today!) :blushan:

BTW, is the shed locked? :whistling



sasrivateeyesand pipp :yawn:


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually, no it's not... but I'd just feel bad taking them with out permission. If he doesn't answer, I'll show up on Saturday, and try to find someone to talk to. Someone should be around.

--Dawn


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 17, 2006)

Well I finally heard back from the owner, and I'll be picking them up on Saturyday. YEAH!!!

I'll update everyone on how the pick up went

--Dawn


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 17, 2006)

:bouquet:Good Job!!

Jan


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2006)

now that is great news,im sure after that they are gonna be two happy bunnies:bunnydance::bunnydance:



cheryl


----------



## Pipp (Feb 17, 2006)

very happy bunnies, but very unhappy cats, we suspect.  (and a not so happy dwarf). 

still need to connect with Lisa to see what she has in mind, but we do have a spare bathtub here, it actually might make a very nice bunny pen.  unfortunately it's in the cat's bathroom. they've been turned off all rabbits since pipp went into her hormonal attack mode last year. 

guess we'll see how it goes.  dawn will probably bring them here tomorrow.

sas and pipp :bunnybutt:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2006)

pipp,

so are you going to take them in full time or just temporary?which either way i hope everything turns out for the best



cheryl..


----------



## Pipp (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, it looks like I might be takingthose two cage bunnieshere.... AND the little dwarf that I was going to take to free up room at the shelter. :sigh I'm such a pushover. 

Whether they're fosters or forevers is going to be up to the current population. (I should stop calling Radar a foster bun, I think he's here to stay, but we'll see who he gets along with. And my roommate's away this weekend, he's going to be a bit...er... surprised. :shhhh: Maybe he won't notice).



sas :hearts (the soft touch) and pipp :nope: (who really hates anybody else with fur)


----------



## LessThanAnNa (Feb 18, 2006)

Aw, that's so great to hear Sas!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 18, 2006)

:goodjob

Well done SAS - and Pipp, I know that you secretly gave your permission. You just don't want to let anyone know you're a softie underneath 

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome, Sas.

:hug:

Just one request, take lots of pics, and post them ASAP!


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 18, 2006)

We had a successful delivery!! The mini rex immediatly decided he was going to be a couch bunny and flopped out on SAS's couch. There nails need cutting, but other than that they seem very happy to be in a new situation.

I'm sure SAS will post an update later tonight, and if she doesn't have a digital camera to post pictures, I'll have to go take some with mine some time so every one can see the "after" pictures.

--Dawn


----------



## naturestee (Feb 18, 2006)

:great:arty::happydance:woohoo


:goodjob
SAS!!!!!! We need an update!


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 19, 2006)

Oh - I'm dying to see photos....those are some lucky bunnies...

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Feb 19, 2006)

:sofa:

Oh geeze, where to start. 

First off,the good news.  







They are the sweetest little guys!! And they were SO happy to be out of there! Most of the time when I take in 'rescue' cats or bunnies, they dont' thinkthey're being rescued. They're being taken in a strange vehicle to strange places, and they don't know what's up at the new place. The old place may have been a drag, but it was familiar. These guys were overjoyed to be in a house. :happydance

The rex is definitely a lap bunny, he's just starved for affection. He'll happily live whereever the humans are. The lop likes her cage. She wasn't cage aggressive or terrified, she likes to be petted,she just really likes her cage.






Aren't they sweet together?Uh, actually, no. I put had the two of them together in the tub with one box and one carrier, figuring they've been together all that time, they must be at least somewhat friendly.. and they were -- at first. But she likes her cage -- alone. She immediately snagged the carrier, he kept going in there to snuggle, she'd bite him, he'd come running out. And itwasn'tonly the cage. :sigh This happy pic -- the only evidence of any grooming whatsoever -- was right before a big tussle on the couch. (So much for neutral territory). Having spent this much time together, not sure they'll ever actually bond, but at least they may be able to exercise together without doing too much damage. I hope. 

Then I thought I'd introduce the lop to Radar (thepermanent foster bunny). 






Notice his tail? I didn't until I was loading this pic. Sure enough, checked the couch, and he had peed!! :angryrantAt least there's a bit of hope, here. After initially ignoring each other, Radar jumped her bones and began humping her like crazy, she took it for all of 10 seconds (well, maybe 6) before freaking out, we grabbed the two of them just as they were lunging at each other.But hey, he likesher! (He's only ever chased and bittenPipp -- mind you, it was in retaliation). 

Ah yes, Pipp. :banghead :help

We put Pipp and the little rex (and he is little!) on top of a very slipperysideboard/table. My roomie had Pipp (hedidn't go away for the whole weekend after all, and is also probably ready to kill me). I had the rex.Pipp had never been on the table before, and it wasn't in 'her' room. Didn't matter. As soon as herlittle feet touched the surface and she saw the rex, she lunged and grabbed his throat. (Almost got him, too!) Needless to say, I put her back in her room, andthe next few times I went in there, she charged me grunting and honking up a storm, biting my feet. Ever since, she's been stuck to me like glue on my lap while I'm at the computer -- but she doesn't come in peace :stikpoke.She's bitten me FOUR TIMES so far.

She is one MAD bunny!! :scared:






And as part of her 'dont'get mad, get even' scheme, this is (was?)my favourite blanket.






Anyhoo, the lop is in a carrier in the bathtub. 






The rex is spending most of his time on top of the carrier in bathtub. 






Here he is outside her cage in the bathtub. I'm going to have to figure out something so she (the lop) can at least have free run of the tub. (So far, she's not the exploring type). The rexjust wants to be where the people are. :bunnyheart



sas :censored2:and pipp :devil


----------



## naturestee (Feb 19, 2006)

SAS, what would you do without bunnies to torment you?

I'm so glad you have those two! Too bad they aren't bonded. What are you going to name them?


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 19, 2006)

Adorable! My situation is reversed...my rex is the mean, cage loving spazz and my lop just loves to follow me around and really wantsto get along with my rex, but he wont have it! 

Yes, what are you going to name them??

:sunshine:


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 19, 2006)

They just look so happy and relaxed to be 'home'. Shame about the bonding, but it looks like the little rex is quite happy to be with his new mom (but we'll not tell Pipp!)

Jan


----------



## Pipp (Feb 20, 2006)

I have no idea how people could abandon such sweet, friendlylittle bunnies. It's mindboggling! The little rex does flips not at your feet but ON your feet like a cat wanting a tummy rub. He tries to climb on your lap when you're standing up!

The lop, contrary to the mean looking cage aggressive thing she was when she was in the shed (see below), gives you tooth purrs when you reach in to pet her. 






The rex is all over the place, he loves his bathtub but jumps up on the board I've put over part of it and onto the floor andruns around the house (me thinks he's going to be a bit of a handful -- or he's making up for six months of lying around). :biggrin And like Pipp, he likes digging and chewing. :nono (He thinks the cat box is a lot of fun). :disgust

They're both so small, they must have been so cold out there with our current cold snap (below-freezing temperatures), no hay, no floor, not even a towel. :cry1

The lop won't eat her pellets, I need to find the old brand I guess, but I'm no where near a feed store. She'sdrinking and eating hay, though. She stopped for awhile, but when I pulled out the syringe full of pellet slurry, she started again. (Smart bunny). 

The little rex is alittle piggy, no problem there. 

Pipp is still totally psycho. She's grunting and circling me whenever I walk in our room... I cleaned her cage and she was lunging and nipping and racing around (which she normally never does) -- and she did a bunny 500right insidethe big green garbage bag of dirty litter!! :rofl:

She calms down immediately as long as I go tohold her or pet her.She'sstaying within inches of me at all times. She really doesn't like it when I leave the room.

(I love her too!):hearts

I'm holding off on naming the new guys hoping to find out what there were named before they got dumped in the shed.

If I do name them, Aurora (who picked them up for me and has a relative of the rex's) wanted a spice name, so I was thinking"Dill' for the rex -- thenI read that my longtime friend 'Bill' (Billy) died yesterday. :cry2 And it was on the same day a memorial was held for his brother and soulmate Barry (recently ID'd as a Katrina victim), so maybe Sherry or Derry or something for the lop. A wee bit of a remembrance.


sas :wiggleand pipp :love:


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 20, 2006)

They are just adorable. I love them.

I have two minirex/lionhead hybrids that I bought to work with in breeding - but decided that I will rehome them instead. Why? They're adorable...but quite a handful. 

We've nicknamed one of them "Pick ME! Pick ME!" as he always wants attention first thing...the other one is Adonis. 

I say this because I really think the personailty of a mini-rex is something to behold. The ones I've had are so friendly and sweet.....I think you'll really enjoy both of these rabbits....

Peg


----------



## aurora369 (Feb 20, 2006)

Sigh, I wish I could take the little rex and give him a forever home, but right now I'm renting with two room mates, and I just don't have the room. But... (Shh big secret) My mother and I are on the hunt for a cheap apartment on a bus route to UBC, and I just found two apartments, in the same pet friendly building, that are for sale due to bank foreclosures. I haven't gone to see them yet, but I've got good vibes... And if I move with in the next couple months, if he needs a forever home still I will be able to take him or the lop too...:colors:

But thats a big if... In my dreams it would be that easy...

--Dawn


----------



## cheryl (Feb 20, 2006)

awww im sure they will be much happier now that they are with you sas and back in a home where they will be loved and well taken care of.

sorry to hear about the bonding not going so well,maybe when things settle for a while they may change hmmmm...maybe not either but who knows.

but at least they have a good chance at life now,thanks to the ever so kind hearted sas



cheryl..


----------



## Pipp (Mar 4, 2006)

Well the little Lop and my foster bun, Radar,are now getting along just fine.  That works out well, seeing as both are friendly enough, but neitherlive for humancontact like the other two (theRex and Pipp). 

The Rex is awesome, he's like a little dog (including the biting!) butI can't get him to eat much real food (he prefers paper, plastic, woodand drywall), and I'm very worried about him right now.

Wish us luck. I'll update a little more in Pipp's thread. 

sas and pipp :bunnydance:


----------

